# PC's Vs. Consoles Vs. Portables



## IBNobody (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm posting this question because I wanted to see if there were more people like me.

In the past 5-6 years, my gaming habits have changed. I used to play console games and PC games much more often than portable games. Once I got out of college, got married, and started working full time, I saw that my console gaming time drop. My PC gaming time dropped as well once I stopped playing MMO's and computer strategy games.

My gaming time on portables increased significantly, however, when I purchased a DS Lite.

I own a PS3, Wii, DS Lite and PSP. I've played a few games for the PS3, but it gets used (daily) to watch videos. I haven't played a Wii game for longer than a day since... SMG? I play my DS and PSP almost every day. The DS gets most of my overall playtime due to the number of games released for it. The PSP goes unused for months on end until a good game comes out, and then I find myself playing that game exclusively for awhile.

I like portable gaming so much that I find it HARD to get motivated enough to play a console game. The thought of being chained to a TV is not appealing at all. It takes a killer game like MGS4 or Fallout 3 to get me to play. With portables, I'm finding I can get my gaming fix in bed, on the couch, or on the toilet at work.

It also doesn't help that many portable RPGs are just as entertaining as their console brethren. Some, like Disgaea, WERE from consoles. 

Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to feel this way when I just had a Wii and a DS, Then I bought a PS2 and it has so many addicting games that I can't even compare portable games to console games. Now I just use my DS when I want short gaming bursts..


----------



## MicShadow (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to play handhelds a hell of a lot. Then I moved to consoles, played them  a lot. Then, finally realised PC as king of gaming. Too bad a lot of games only come out on console


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to play handhelds until i bought my ps2, after my wii and now i am stuck in handhelds again


----------



## Phynx (Feb 1, 2009)

Laptops make PC games also portable!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 1, 2009)

PC Games are still the win for me, there are just some games that never get old for me.


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 1, 2009)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> With portables, I'm finding I can get my gaming fix on the toilet at work.



Hehe everyone does.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 1, 2009)

At the moment portable because I mainly play at night; other occupants of the house get a bit cranky with the sound on, and running headphone cables from the TV doesn't quite work for me. PC games died years ago for me, I'm one of those people who won't replace hardware unless it's broken or if I have a really good reason, but the technology just moves too fast.


----------



## Louisiana (Feb 1, 2009)

The only thing handhelds have going for them is portability.

I like consoles because I can play them on a large screen.

where's the option for arcade gaming?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 1, 2009)

Louisiana said:
			
		

> where's the option for arcade gaming?


Its back there in the 80's closet.

I like portables, however I don't use them much. Maybe on road trips and vacations I use them but thats about it. Then console I play whenever I feel, but I'm usually on a computer playing games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 1, 2009)

While I have a great deal of time to do what I like in I still take my gaming where I can get it.

Time wise though it has to be portables, I play my DS while I am watching videos, waiting for downloads, listening to things, in transit (assuming I feel comfortable bringing it) and whatever else I have a somewhat passive activity. Annoyingly it has reached the stage where I almost have to multitask or face boredom while doing things.

I will however point out that most people I know including myself have a PC like device (internet, video and whatnot) rigged up to TV or a console rigged up to the monitor of the PC (which has a console control pad of some form) which changes things a lot. Better yet most usually have secondary monitor upon which to do things. A comfortable seating arrangement in all cases goes without saying.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 2, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> PC games are the way to go, portable and not.  You can see some major console games appear on the computer and you will always see amazing multiplayer games on the computer, the hardware is always up to date, and portability is possible, especially with those new netbooks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would disagree with you on the netbook front. I have one of the current gen, and while I love it for web browsing, reading PDFs, running Apple OSX (LOL!), and watching XviDs or Hulu, I wouldn't see it as a gaming platform. It's underpowered, even overclocked at 24%. In 2-3 gens down the road, definitely. Look out full-featured laptops. Your end is near!


----------



## da_head (Feb 2, 2009)

s'all about PC! unless there is starcraft on other systems o.o

EDIT: o wait n64 xD


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 2, 2009)

I play mostly on my DS because as it's been pointed out by the author of this topic, it's convenient to play it in bed, on the couch, or on the toilet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
It's tough to be chained at a computer desk or on a TV these days because I'm working a lot with ridiculous hours.
Also I'd like to play PC games, but as Psyfira pointed out, my PC is just fine to run emulators and everyday's task as internet surfing, downloading and burning stuff, but it's a little beyound when it comes to the latest generation of PC games, and I've decided not to upgrade it for the moment, so unless it's a 3-4 years old PC game that I missed when it first came out I'm out of luck.
I should dedicate more time to my Wii, there are still excellent games that I didn't finish and more good titles are on their way, but still I'm too lazy and I prefer to play my DS in bed.
I also play a lot of vertical shooters and fighting games on PC emulators of various systems when I can, and some Guitar Hero or Rock band here and there, but still, when I'm really tired I can only manage to play my DS......


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 2, 2009)

When im home from college, i find that there are lots of times where ill camp out in my room with my DS. i play for hours. But while at college i dont have a tone of time to play and when i do its with other people on a 360 or Wii. I would say i still love the DS the most. i can never get into console games as well as a good DS one.


----------



## gblock247 (Feb 2, 2009)

Technically it would be PC/Console, but since emulators are on the PC, that's what I voted for.

Yeah, I fire up emulators(MAME and SNES) mainly a couple times a week, not to mention Stepmania and newly acquired Audiosurf.  Plus stuff like Bejeweled, Luxor, and other casual games from time to time....


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 3, 2009)

I play mostly DS, followed by Wii, followed by PC


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 3, 2009)

go with portable games
there's gonna be a couple of good one coming up for psp and ds


----------



## WildWon (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't say that i play one over the other, or which i prefer.

No internet means no GOOD pc gaming. I really like online play of PC games. Namely for FPSes. Love those on PC, but mainly for online play (Unreal Tourney, Quake 2 and TFclassic were three i was HARDcore addicted to... and Quake Live will be that way as well heh).

Consoles are amazing for when you have a group of people together. The number of party games we play is stunning. Both Wii and Xbox are great for that. 

As for portables, myself and Wife® both have a DS w/ flash carts... as do like 8 of our friends (including the 3 we are moving in with... w00t!), and i have a PSP which i got for xmax, so i still play portables VERY regularly too.  Hell, if myself or Wife® is playing a single player game on the TV, the other usually has a portable system out to get some gaming in.

So, they're all very viable.

I mean, if i HAVE to choose... shit, i have no idea. Prolly PC, but thats because i've been w/out it for so long


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I voted portables, but in practice it's the PC but that's due to the fact my best friend from work has a 2 and 3 year old and can't go out so we screw around with Silkroad Online at night for a couple hours.

In reality I commit true game time, not the Silkroad social and kill a few things hour, to my PSP and my DS (PSP much more since I got one mid last year as I've been doing catch-up.)  It all goes back to being Nintendo's fault primarily because the N64 was so good, but it got a good game every 2 months and I didn't have or want a PSX due to Sony's smear campaigning and flaky hardware.  As a result I ended up with a crap ton of GBC games I paid for, and then so on through GBA variants and the DS up to now (DSL and PSP.)  I find that I'm more comfy sitting here, on the couch, wherever where I can enjoy the moment up close and personal and have that flexibility to stop and go as I please.  Console games I love, but they've gotten so fucking convoluted these last 2 generations you need some hardcore time commitments and I just don't feel up to it except in spurts.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 13, 2009)

I play on all systems, i enjoy PC's more though, its kind of my main hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However i don't really play on handhelds that much, well yeah i own a couple but not all their games are appealing to me.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 13, 2009)

I kinda only really get a lot of time to play portable games on the train... so I prefer portables


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2009)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> I kinda only really get a lot of time to play portable games on the train... so I prefer portables


Thats why i like portable games. you can play them when YOU have time, not when you have time to sit in front of a TV in your basement.


----------



## sconethief (Feb 14, 2009)

my xbox 360 is my most played console..


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 14, 2009)

I mostly play my DS because there are so many games that I enjoy for it. I have PS3,360, and Wii, but don't play them as much as the DS. I don't have a single PC game. Only use it for School/internet.


----------



## Trolly (Feb 14, 2009)

PC is the most hardcore option IMO. It's expensive, but the idea of a platform where you can emulate older systems, browse the internet easily, program, etc. and also play games is much more attractive to me. Just having everything in one box is the best, it all feels integrated and seamless.
Plus the fact people with consoles will have to buy a new console come next generation, but you can stick in a few parts to keep your computer up to speed (arguably this is just as expensive, but if you wait long enough for prices to fall, they'll drop more quickly than console technology in general). Also factor in the lower price of games over download services such as Steam, and you're saving money in the long term.

Before I got my PC I was constantly on my DS, but I've found that my DS can't stand up to the big screen big experience in scale and action (which is what I often look for in games). Every so often, titles like Rhythm Tengoku Gold, Professor Layton and The World Ends With You will keep me hooked on my DS like a crack addict, but in general it's just a light refreshment when I'm bored. Though it is, of course, fantastic for holidays, during which I usually attach myself to the thing aha.

EDIT: Forgot to mention the Wii. Mainly because it was something that gathered dust until the Backup Launchers arrived. Looking on average, it's £25 for a next-gen PC game or £40 for another disappointing Wii title, so I felt my money better put towards PC games. That said, the Wii still has some good games that I play, in general the game library has been a disappointment thus far though.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 16, 2009)

I murdering my reasoning I had there on that post from a week ago as I vultured the bones of Circuit City a weekend ago and got a PS3 and with some other wheeling and dealing (and trading crap out that's useless) I came away dropping like $430USD and have a PS3, component cables and 6 games.


----------



## da_head (Feb 16, 2009)

O and another reason for pc is: pr0n

need i say more?


----------



## eltrut (Feb 16, 2009)

I use my consoles the most, mainly my 360. The big screen advantage does it for me. Also, online multiplayer is far better on consoles as all of my friends have them where noone here plays DS plus it lags ridiculously unless I sit on top of the router. 

Although I said that, currently I'm only playing my DS for Retro Game Challenge.

As for PC games, my laptop is fast but it has a horrible graphics card, thus all games are pretty much software acclerated which limits it.


----------



## Smatchmo (Feb 22, 2009)

I _used _to be big on console gaming, but now i only do handheld. 

I don't know why but games onna disc just seems... unnatural to this old-timey gamer who grew up with Intellivisons & 2600s. I had a TurboDuo (my first disc-based console) and a DC and I thought they were *great*, but my interest in consoles dropped after the N64 died.  

Post-N64, I gamed mostly on a ngpc (may it rest in peace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and a lil bit on comp.
Then I got a DS....

handhelds ftw


----------



## haringtonl (Feb 22, 2009)

I play my xbox 360 more because my friends play on it 0o. I only play GTA4 and Gow 2. And the rest is for my DS, where I am obsessed with tetris even though i get owned by lvl 4 cpus.


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 22, 2009)

on a PC u can play almost anything because of the emulators
and if the controls are a bit dodgy
then u can get the thing where can connnect a controller into the computer


----------



## Selxis (Feb 22, 2009)

Aside from MMORPGs, I do mostly play console games.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 22, 2009)

Although I own a PSP, a DS Lite and a PS2, I find myself playing more PC games. This is probably because I can't find any shop that sells PS2 games at cheap prices and the PSP/DS Lite currently has no good games


----------

